# Campagnolo C Record clipless pedals--replaced the cleats



## Montobo (Sep 6, 2012)

My pedals are identical to this ebay item (just using the picture as convenience):

Campagnolo C Record Pedals White Vintage Campy Clipless | eBay

So, my right cleat wore out and would not stay in. I happened to have Look Keo cleats. Tried them and Whoops, not the right cleat for this pedal. You were expecting this, right? I wasn't, but what do I know?

I did purchase this "Campagnolo Cleat Set Look Kit" off ebay, as it is identical to what I was using.

Campagnolo Cleat Set Look Kit | eBay

So, everything should be good. I'm expecting it to be a perfect fit for my pedals. 

Question: Which LOOK cleats will and will not work for my pedals?
Question: Are the cleats for my pedals getting hard to find?

Thanks for your clarification.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

Look basically invented the clipless pedal back in the mid '80's and the same design lasted until Keo about 20 yrs later.

For a brief period both Campy and Shimano licenced the design and produced their own (compatible) versions. They used the "Delta" cleats which should still be available.

You bought a Campy Look patent pedal set from the '90's. 

Not "C Record" BTW.


----------



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

You need the Look Delta style cleats. They look close to the KEO's, but not the same. What you have are pretty close to the Look 296's. I had them baaaaack in the day. 

Look: Look Delta Pedals - PP296 Racing - Adjustable Tension - Flo Yellow | eBay











l



Montobo said:


> My pedals are identical to this ebay item (just using the picture as convenience):
> 
> Campagnolo C Record Pedals White Vintage Campy Clipless | eBay
> 
> ...


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

HG I already said that.

Perhaps more importantly though is that yet again we have an newbie OP who asks a question, gets the answer, then does not have the courtesy to say "thanks".

Second only to the newb who asks a question then argues with the person who gave the correct answer.


----------



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

Oops, I didn't catch that. I learned long ago not to expect a "thank you" for info that I have provided, but that's ok with me. Kinda like waving to a passing rider and not getting one back 



bikerjulio said:


> HG I already said that.
> 
> Perhaps more importantly though is that yet again we have an newbie OP who asks a question, gets the answer, then does not have the courtesy to say "thanks".
> 
> Second only to the newb who asks a question then argues with the person who gave the correct answer.


----------



## Montobo (Sep 6, 2012)

For some reason, my pedals are STILLLLL going (20 years). and Thanks.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

Montobo said:


> For some reason, my pedals are STILLLLL going (20 years). and Thanks.


My first ever clipless pedals were the Shimano version of the LOOK patent, which I bought around 1990. They last forever. Mine just sit in a box now.

A certain Mr Armstrong liked and used them for many years even after Shimano had replaced them.


----------



## Montobo (Sep 6, 2012)

Hi bikerjulio,

Greetings. and sending good vibes and well-wishes your way. Actually, there is a "thanks" in each of my posts; sometimes it's thanks in advance. My type of "...bie" is old-bie. As in: my third bike was a Peugeot PX-10E (1967, original owner, still have and it looks and rides well). I do lose track of the technology over the decades. Your clarification is appreciated.

and again, thanks.

Enjoy the ride.
Montobo


----------



## Montobo (Sep 6, 2012)

I always wave. So, I know what you mean about not getting one back. Maybe some riders are too focused. dunno.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

The Shimano/Look pedals that I have are here










VeloBase.com - Component: Shimano PD-1056, 105SC

And I'm pretty sure these Campy ones are Look patent too:










VeloBase.com - Component: Campagnolo PD-12RE QR, Record


----------



## Montobo (Sep 6, 2012)

No attitude, honest, just mis-reading my message. I do appreciate your help. Again, thanks.


----------

